# Bowling Pin Bottle ID



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 22, 2019)

This spider web design bottle has a smooth, flat, oval on the lower portion of the body which I'm sure once held a label of sorts. On the back of the bottle there is a significant oval shaped flat area that has the web design like the rest of the bottle. The makers mark on the bottom indicates that Atlas made it. I do not find any spider design in any of the webs. Does anyone have any information about this unusual bottle such as what it once held and when was it manufactured? Many thanks.









​


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 22, 2019)

That's an interesting one.  Did you have any bottlers nearby named Webb?  It's a soda for sure.  There was a bottler in Toronto called Webb's with a spider web bottle but I don't think yours is Canadian.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 22, 2019)

No bottlers with Webb" in their name that I know of in this area. There were a number of small soda companies in this area of SE Virginia during the early 1900's though. I have several from the town that I was born & raised in which is Hopewell, VA. Names such as Big Bill, Billy Boy, Garden Club, and others. 

I also have a spider web clear glass pocket flask. I have found two versions of it, one having a spider in one of the web designs and one with just the empty webs. Here is a link showing a couple different ones  on this site:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?404677-SPIDERWEB-LIQUOR-BOTTLES. Mine is like the ones in the first photos but I haven't found out who the bottler was for the one without the spider in the web.

Since there is no Federal Law requirements anywhere on my flask, that would indicate that it is pre- Volstead Act (1920) Prohibition. The only marks on it are the numerals 6   0 located on the bottom. Maybe someone will chime in with some additional info.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 22, 2019)

This doesn't strike me as something put out by a small town bottler.  Bowling pin bottles of that era, at least here in Canada, were only put out by larger companies as far as I know.  Maybe a bottle from a city farther away that somehow made its way to your area?  
And if the pocket flasks are the same as the ones in that post they're likely from during Prohibition, produced by Canadian distilleries and smuggled over the border.  It's possible they're both from Hiram Walker and they just altered the design from one mold to the next.  If the webs are otherwise the same that's quite likely I think.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 22, 2019)

Very possible Prohibition smuggled containers. What puzzles me is that the entire flask is in the raised web design thus making it very difficult for a paper label to adhere to it. I noticed that the H.W. & Cobweb brand flasks seem to have a smooth, non textured area for a label to be applied.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 22, 2019)

Oh I didn't realize the whole flask was webbed, yeah that's odd.  Usually liquor bottles from that era have a flat section for the label.  It's still possible that the label went over the web design though, labels over embossing weren't that uncommon.


----------

